# Nadine Leopold at Philipp Plein Fashion Show Spring/Summer 2018 during New York Fashion Week - September 9, 2017 (17x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2017)

:thx:schön für Nadine!


----------

